# Play or Run Paper and Pencil RPGs on the Web



## MacrayBlackhand (Oct 27, 2008)

Macray's Keep is a web site that facilitates the play of pencil
and paper RPGs via the Internet.

Here is a list of games that are taking players at this time.
Membership is FREE! Join a game or start one of your own.

Macray's Keep
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

d20 Dungeons & Dragons 3rd Edition
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
The PIT: Players In Training
Using the d20 Dungeons & Dragons 3rd Edition rules system
Submitted by Steven Frank
Open Slots: 24 (0 pending applications)

Advanced D&D, 2nd ed
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
RPG Agents
Using the Advanced D&D, 2nd ed rules system
Submitted by Chris Louria
Open Slots: 18 (0 pending applications)

Champions
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Bleach: Black and White Mix
Using the Champions rules system
Submitted by Mike Huffman
Open Slots: 4 (0 pending applications)

d20 Dungeons & Dragons 3rd Edition
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Life of Heroes
Using the d20 Dungeons & Dragons 3rd Edition rules system
Submitted by <font color=darkred>John Reynolds</font>
Open Slots: 2 (1 pending applications)

Damarra
Using the d20 Dungeons & Dragons 3rd Edition rules system
Submitted by Todd Mingin
Open Slots: 3 (7 pending applications)

The Epic of Atalántëa
Using the d20 Dungeons & Dragons 3rd Edition rules system
Submitted by Robert Martin
Open Slots: 6 (3 pending applications)

Epic Madness
Using the d20 Dungeons & Dragons 3rd Edition rules system
Submitted by <font color=skyblue>Dan Boals
Open Slots: 3 (3 pending applications)

Yo Ho Ho and a Bottle of Rum
Using the d20 Dungeons & Dragons 3rd Edition rules system
Submitted by Brenda Casey
Open Slots: 2 (1 pending applications)

The Itinerant Rokugani
Using the d20 Dungeons & Dragons 3rd Edition rules system
Submitted by Tessa Angeles
Open Slots: 1 (2 pending applications)

The Orbs of the Dead God
Using the d20 Dungeons & Dragons 3rd Edition rules system
Submitted by James Narbett
Open Slots: 4 (3 pending applications)

Calator 4E! Pirates of the Fourth Edition
Using the d20 Dungeons & Dragons 3rd Edition rules system
Submitted by <font color=gold>Herb</font> <font color=gold>Helzer</font>
Open Slots: 1 (0 pending applications)

d20 Generic
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
The Supers
Using the d20 Generic rules system
Submitted by Mike McClannahan
Open Slots: 10 (2 pending applications)

d20 Modern
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
The Shards of Apocalypse
Using the d20 Modern rules system
Submitted by Ron Besser
Open Slots: 5 (0 pending applications)

d20 Star Wars
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Vacation On The Fringe
Using the d20 Star Wars rules system
Submitted by Aaron Ortuno
Open Slots: 4 (0 pending applications)

Dungeons & Dragons 3rd Edition
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Street Wars
Using the Dungeons & Dragons 3rd Edition rules system
Submitted by Greg 
Open Slots: 4 (0 pending applications)

Embers amid the Ashes
Using the Dungeons & Dragons 3rd Edition rules system
Submitted by Brian Jackson
Open Slots: 2 (0 pending applications)

Exalted
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
The Other side of Insanity
Using the Exalted rules system
Submitted by brett bolin
Open Slots: 3 (2 pending applications)

GURPS
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
A Long Strange Trip
Using the GURPS rules system
Submitted by John Grigsby
Open Slots: 4 (2 pending applications)

Tripping the Night Fantastic
Using the GURPS rules system
Submitted by Chuck Modzinski
Open Slots: 4 (0 pending applications)

The Covert War
Using the GURPS rules system
Submitted by Skip Hoyer
Open Slots: 2 (26 pending applications)

HackMaster
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Unsanctioned 2024 Macray's Keep
Using the HackMaster rules system
Submitted by Paul Corrish
Open Slots: 34 (0 pending applications)

Other
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Into the Aftermath
Using the Other rules system
Submitted by Matthew Christian
Open Slots: 9 (5 pending applications)

The RevIron Stock Exchange
Using the Other rules system
Submitted by Paul Corrish
Open Slots: 48 (0 pending applications)

Palladium RPG
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
From the Shadows We Rise
Using the Palladium RPG rules system
Submitted by Gregory Wood
Open Slots: 2 (0 pending applications)

Warhammer FRPG
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Land of the Empire
Using the Warhammer FRPG rules system
Submitted by chip harris
Open Slots: 7 (4 pending applications)


----------

